# Just got Winsor Pilates and...



## JULIA (Dec 28, 2006)

I AM FRUSTRATED.

Alright, so...I watched the Ab workout DVD and I thought the moves were slightly intimidating, but I told myself that I could do it. Well, I've gone through the video a couple of times over the last 2 weeks and I really cannot do any of these moves! For example, one exercise requires you to have your legs straight up in the air, but I am not that flexible and have to bend my knees slightly! So, I'm wondering...If I modify the exercises a bit, will I completely defeat the purpose?

I feel extremely defeated.
HELP


----------



## jenii (Dec 28, 2006)

I had the beginner's workout DVD that I borrowed from my sister, and I remember it saying that you can bend the knees and stuff for these workouts. The 20-minute workout might be better for you. I find it's not as difficult as her more specialized ones (abs, thighs, etc.).

I haven't done pilates in ages, though. I mostly do belly dancing or hula (but thanks to my soda addiction, I don't lose weight, I just want to at least be active when I'm stuck at home).


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 28, 2006)

I know on the workout videos I had from Winsor, she had a couple people who did alternative versions of the excercises. They were basically positioned with bent knees and such to reflect variations of the moves for beginners or those who could not handle the intensity.


----------



## Deirdre (Dec 28, 2006)

Absolutely bend your knees.  I have zero flexibility, and have been going to a Pilates studio for 3 years.  I still bend my knees slightly on many of the flexibility exercises - and I attend intermediate classes.  Some exercises will always make you groan, but you will find many that give you great pleasure as well.
If you can only do a partial movement, or have to slightly modify a movement, do so, and work towards the full range (which could take much longer than two weeks to achieve).  You'll get there!

Good luck with your journey - Pilates, much like yoga, is a wonderful addition that could change your life (it did for me.)


----------



## JULIA (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks ladies


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 29, 2006)

be careful not to over do it!! I got the dvds and I don't know what I did.. over stretched or something but i jacked up the muscles in my feet. ..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 29, 2006)

i  personally love winsor pilates.... and 20 mins of cardio i got great results..... but like out dear memeber MICHIE stated above there are some winsor pilates cd that has the ppl on there that  did alternative versions of the excercises along with the regular versions of it.. just make sure once u get the hang of the workouts to do them correctly  b.c if u dont u can pull muscles and stuff.  And thats no good


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 29, 2006)

I LOVE Winsor pilates. If you want some tiiiight abs this is the way to go!
Anyway, bend away, little by little you will become more flexible and those hard moves will be easier.
There is one of those ab moves that I don't think I will ever be able to do and I'm pretty flexible. It's hmm maybe the jack-kinfe? The one where you stick your legs and arms up at an angle and balance on your butt and lift your legs up and down. Are you kidding me with this move, it's madness! Can _anyone_ do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 3, 2007)

Windsor Pilates is not real Pilates...more like a commercialized "twist" on it.  I find it much less rewarding than real Pilates.  
However, since it brings it other elements, it may have a better weight loss effect.  I stopped it before I saw any results cause it was so disappointing for me (I was looking for a Pilates video rather than a weight loss vid).  
Definitely start with the basic videos before moving onto the specialized ones.  Pilates is meant to be a sequence.  You can't be expected to do the more advanced moves (like the jacknife) without being able to handle the hundreds first...start slow & definitely bend your knees if you need to.

PS...I used to be able to do the jacknife.  I doubt I can now, but I haven't done serious Pilates in 4 years.  I'm busting out my stuff today so give me a few weeks & it will be back.


----------



## ch33tah (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I LOVE Winsor pilates. If you want some tiiiight abs this is the way to go!
Anyway, bend away, little by little you will become more flexible and those hard moves will be easier.
There is one of those ab moves that I don't think I will ever be able to do and I'm pretty flexible. It's hmm maybe the jack-kinfe? The one where you stick your legs and arms up at an angle and balance on your butt and lift your legs up and down. Are you kidding me with this move, it's madness! Can anyone do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???_

 

yeah i can do that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was hard as hell to begin with, but after a few weeks (when i got the windsor pilates i did them every day for an hour in the morning) i was able to do that move. it made my core burn soo much, but it was soooooo rewarding when i pulled it off w/ out falling and giving up! i've always been especially flexible, (did cheerleading for a few years) but when i first started with the pilates, i found many of the moves challenging, especially if i did not stretch before the actual video. i found that if i stretched out for a good 10 minutes and then did the video, i was able to pull off the moves with more ease.

stretch stretch stretch!!!!!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 2, 2008)

oh my...i haven't done pilates in ages. i used to do it a few years ago and i felt so good after every workout, but the last time i did it i realized how out of shape i've become


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 5, 2008)

I love pilates and I agree bend your knees at first and it eventually becomes easier once you're more flexible.


----------



## Pamcakes (Mar 8, 2008)

I remember my first time using Winsor Pilates my neck was really sore. So for the first 3 times I did it, I just kept my neck down (in all the abs workout part where youre suppose to lift your neck. I cant say that I lost any weight (and thats because of my poor eating habits!) but I will say I've lost a dress size. Pilates is great for slimming your body, it doesnt make it bulky!


----------

